# Yoda - die Spitzschlammschnecke



## CoolNiro (10. Sep. 2009)

Heute hab ich meinen größten "Yoda" (ca. 5cm)
mal vor die Linse bekommen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e34I54HWGmM

Gruß
Andy


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Yoda - die  Spitzschlammschnecke*

Cool gemacht  *Nutze  die Macht des Saftes*


----------



## Inken (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Yoda - die  Spitzschlammschnecke*



> *Nutze die Macht des Saftes*



 Das gleiche musste ich auch denken! 

Aber die Aufnahme ist klasse, so bekommt man die kleinen Kämpfer ja selten zu sehen!


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Yoda - die  Spitzschlammschnecke*



Mich würde interessieren was so ein
kleiner Raumfischgleiter (__ Gründling-
baby am Anfang) denkt wenn so ein
ansehnlicher Yedi-Meister über den
Stein gekrochen kommt 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Yoda - die  Spitzschlammschnecke*

Das kann ich Dir sagen - nur eins: "Schnell weg, denn das Imperium schlägt vielleicht zurück".

Tolle Aufnahme


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Yoda - die  Spitzschlammschnecke*

  

Als kleiner Fisch hätte ich da auch richtig Muffe


----------



## Annett (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Yoda - die  Spitzschlammschnecke*

Hallo Andy.

Bei 5cm Größe dürfte sie fast am Ende ihres Lebenszyklus angelangt sein.
Behalte sie im Auge, falls irgendwie möglich.

Ich habe dieses Jahr schon einige richtig große Spitzschlammschnecken tot aus dem Teich geholt. 
Den kleineren = jüngeren geht es weiterhin sehr gut.


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Yoda - die  Spitzschlammschnecke*

Hallo Andy,
obercooler Dreh!
SO habe ich sie noch nie in meinem Leben vorher gesehen.... schaut wirklich aus wie von einem anderen Planeten, super gemacht!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Kolja (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Yoda - die  Spitzschlammschnecke*

Hallo Andy,

tolle Aufnahmen.
Ich beobachte diese __ Schnecken sehr gerne. Irgendwie sehen sie so "weise" aus.


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Yoda - die  Spitzschlammschnecke*

Hallo zusammen,

freut mich wenns Euch gefällt 


Hallo Annett,

2cm Wachstumsphase hat Sie ja noch bis zum sterben...
und dann wird Sie von meinen Fischen und Krebsen
im Auge behalten.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Aristocat (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Yoda - die  Spitzschlammschnecke*

Hallo Andy!

Mich würde bloß mal interessieren, wie Du das mit den Unterwasseraufnahmen machst! Hängt die Cam ständig im Teich?


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Yoda - die  Spitzschlammschnecke*

Hallo Andrea,

nö, ich nehm die halt und stell die rein,
wenn etwas interessantes passiert.
Braucht natürlich viel Geduld. 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## danyvet (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Yoda - die  Spitzschlammschnecke*

Geniales Video!
Am Beginn, wenn sie das Gehäuse nachruckt und man die Öffnung kommen sieht.... megasteil! Schön find ich auch, dass man die Sauerstoffbläschen rundherum aufsteigen sieht, macht das ganze auch etwas wie-vom-anderen-stern aussehend. Hast du deinen Teich mit Sodawasser befüllt?


----------

